# Mediastudio Pro 6.0 und MPEG 2-Problem



## SolarStern (26. Januar 2002)

Hi Leute,

habe mal ne Frage. Ich möchte gern mit Mediastudio Pro 6.0 eine Fernsehsendung von Video auf CD bringen. In DivX-Format. Dabei benutze ich die S-VHS-Videoschnittstelle. Das Video aufnehmen ist kein Problem. Aber ich würde dieses gern in MPEG 2 aufnehmen, um es ohne Qualitätsverlust in DivX umzukonvertieren.

Mein Problem: Das Eingangssignal beträgt 768 X 576, aber das MPEG 2 erlaubt nur maximal 720 X 576. Wie kann ich nun das Eingangssignal so ändern vom Videorekorder, damit das funktioniert??? Denn bei der Videoeinstellung läßt das Programm nur 768 X 576, oder als nächst kleinste Einstellung 384 X 288 zu. Kann mir da jemand helfen??? Oder kennt jemand ein anders Programm was ich nutzen könnte???

Danke im Vorraus...

Alexander


----------



## scavanger (27. Januar 2002)

hallo solarstern,

wieso willst du eigentlich das video zu erst in mpeg2 konvertieren und dannach in divx. nimm es doch gleich als divx auf. weiß zwar net ob das mit mediastudio geht weil ich das programm nicht hab, aber wenn du einen film als mpeg2 datei aufnehmen kannst müßtest du ihn eigentlich auch als divx aufnehmen können.

einfach microsoft avi wählen und dannach den divx kompressor. so gehts jedenfalls in premiere.

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen...

christian grail


god bless ya


----------



## SolarStern (28. Januar 2002)

*Na klar kann ich das, aber...*

Also, natürlich kann ich das auch gleich im DivX-Format aufnehmen, aber da gibt es gleich mehrere Probleme wo die Qualität gleich flöten geht. Erstens wenn ich das so aufnehme ist die Qualität des Videos ohnehin gleich schlecht. Frag mich nicht warum, aber ich glaube das zweite Problem erklärt warum ich zwar ein Video habe, aber schlechte Qualität.
Das zweite Problem ist, das mein Computer anscheinend ZU LANGSAM ist. Egal was für ein Codec ich nutze, ich bekomme mit keinem Codec ein ruckelfreies Bild hin. Die Programme nehmen dann bei Fersehauflösung gerade mal 4 bis 10 Bilder pro Sekunde auf. Weil JEDES VideoCapture im VideoStream aufnimmt. Das Bild ist dementsprechend auch ruckelig. Zum ersten Problem könnte die Erklärung sein, daß der Codec automatisch die Qualität runtergestellt hat um somit zumindest 24 Bilder pro Sekunde zu bekommen. Ich müßte auf die Hälfte der Auflösung runter stellen um ein flüssiges Bild zu bekommen.
Was ich aber bemerkte war, das mit dem MPEG 2-Format das Bild wunderbar in der halben Auflösung aufgenommen worden ist. Lediglich an den Konturen bemerkte ich Kompressionsspuren. Wollte sehen ob das MPEG 2 Aufnehmen auch in voller Auflösung funzt. Geht aber nicht wegen der Auflösung wie ich das oben schon erwähnte bei meinem ersten Eintrag.

Mit VirtualDub ist das einfacher. Da kann man die Auflösung Individuell einstellen. Da kann ich die geforderte 720 X 576 aufnehmen. Aber das Programm beherrscht leider kein MPEG 2 Standard. Oder vielleicht doch??? Mit MediaStudio Pro 6.0 kann ich leider diese Auflösung nicht einstellen. Wenn doch, möcht ich zu gern wissen wie???
Was für Programme gibt es denn noch mit dem man VideoCapture machen kann??? Wenn möglich in MPEG 2 und in großer Auflösung.

Gruß

Alexander


----------



## goela (22. März 2002)

Warum mit solch hoher Auflösung arbeiten, wenn es sich um eine Fernsehsendung handelt? Selbst mit Digital Satellitenempfang hast Du "nur" eine Auflösung von 720 x 576, sprich DVD Qualität!
Frage: Warum dann nicht die Originalauflösung (SVHS bzw VHS) verwenden!!!

Ich selbst verwende MediaStudio Pro 6.0VE. Habe auch schon mit VideoCD bzw. SVCD experimentiert! Für die Erstellung der MPEG1 (VCD) oder MPEG2 (SVCD)Daten nehme ich TMPEG (FREEWARE).
Mit diesem Programm kannst Du MPEG's erstellen. Also Daten als AVI einlesen und anschliessend mit TMPEG umrechnen lassen.

VirtualDub kann leider keine MPEG schreiben so viel ich bisher weiss, oder weiss jemand mehr!


----------



## Conracer (28. April 2002)

1. Wenn dein Rechner zu langsam ist, um in AVI aufzunehmen (schonmal mit'nem MJPEG-CoDec probiert?), wird er mit MPEG2 erst recht nich klarkommen.
Was benutzt du für eine Capture Karte? Vieleicht giebt's ja neue Treiber, in denen du die Auflösung frei wählen kannst.

2. Ich kann dir nicht ganz folgen: Wieso hast du keinen Qualitätsverlusst, wenn du MPEG2 in DivX konvertierst?

3. VirtualDub kann nich in MPEG aufzeichnen.
Andere Programme die das können:

WinCoder - http://www.intervideo.com
CinePlayer DVR Plus - http://www.ravisentdirect.com
nanoDVR - http://www.nanocosmos.de


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. April 2002)

Aufnehmen als unkomprimierte AVI!

Die ist dann groß aber kein Qualitätsverlust und auch (bei ausreichend schneller Festplatte) keine Dropped Frames.

Nachdem du diese große Datei nun hast, konvertierst du sie mit VirtualDub in DivX und änderst gleich die Auflösung in die Zielauflösung. Dann hast du ein kleines Video, was du rausjagen kannst (auf Video, Fernseher o.ä.).


DivX aufnehmen in Echtzeit ist unmöglich. Die Rechner sind noch viel zu langsam. Und ich meine, das das mit MPG2 auch kompliziert wird.


----------



## SolarStern (28. April 2002)

Wow,

nach so langer Zeit melden sich ja noch welche . Auch wenn diese Frage die ich stellte nu egal sind, weil das, was ich vor hatte nicht mehr machbar ist, werde ich dennoch mal drauf antworten.

Zu Conracer:

Zu 1. Ich besitze den MJPEG-Codec nicht. Den wollte ich auch gerne ausprobieren, wußte aber nicht woher ich ihn bekomme. Ich habe nur die TV-Karte (normal) von Hauppauge. Und dort war der Codec nicht drinnen. Kannste vielleicht verraten wo der Codec herzubekommen ist???

Zu 2. Ich habe verschiedene Codecs ausprobiert. Diese sind aber noch SEHR groß. Und deswegen wollte ich sie in DivX umkonvertieren. Nur leider stellte ich fest, daß egal welchen Codec ich verwendete, ein Qualitätsverlust statt fand. Irgendwie kommt der DivX-Codec nicht so gut klar. Aber das steht sogar selbst irgendwo in den Foren von DivX-Homepage. Das es nicht klappt. Wie es mit DivX 5 aussieht weiß ich zur Zeit noch nicht. Und warum MPEG2??? MPEG2 war das einzige Format, wo wirklich KEIN Qualitätsverlust zu entdecken war. Und jeder weiß ja das DivX keine Probs hat DVDs (MPEG2) zu konvertieren. Oda doch??? *ggg*

Zu 3. Interessante Programme. Werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschaun. Aber schon jetzt weiß ich das das wohl auch net klappen wird. Hab einen Bericht gelesen wo geschrieben worden ist, daß es zur Zeit KEIN Prog (Schareware) gibt, was die volle Auflösung (Fersehsignal) in Echtzeit konvertieren kann. Nur die Hardware-Lösungen können das zur Zeit.


Zu BubiBohnensack:

Danke für den Tipp. Aber das ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Bei wenigen Minuten ist wär das die beste Möglichkeit. Aber hast Du mal ausgerechnet wieviel GB an Festplatte Du benötigst, wenn Du eine halbe Stunde in voller Auflösung aufnehmen möchtest??? Ich habe gerade nur mal maximal 10 GB frei. Und das reicht nie und nimmer . Außerdem sind meine Platten partitioniert. Das macht das ganze nochmal langsamer. Somit schleichen sich wieder Dropped Frames mit rein.


Jedenfalls vielen Dank. Ich glaub es liegt auch zum Teil an meiner TV-Karte. Denn in dem Bericht habe ich gelesen das jede TV-Karte keine optimale Übertragung beherbergt und sich die Qualität automatisch verschlechtert. Optimal wären wohl digitale TV-Karten. Trotzdem danke...


CYA

Alexander

P.S.: Falls jemand ne Idee hat und auch ne Anleitung wie man VOLLBILD aufzeichnen kann ohne Qualitätsverlust...nur her damit .


----------



## BubiBohnensack (28. April 2002)

Besorg dir doch irgendwelche Softwarevideorekorder. Die können bei ausreichend Rechenleistung immer Fernsehen voll aufnehmen. Kosten so um die 50€.

10GB sind für Videoschnitt aber dennoch definitiv zuwenig. Ich habe eine 80GB nur für Videoschnitt (Material / Programme)


----------



## Conracer (28. April 2002)

1. Einen MJPEG-CoDec bekommst du bei http://www.jpg.com oder http://www.mainconcept.de
Von Mainconcept gibt's auch gleich noch'nen guten DV-CoDec. Mit den Compressionsartefakten, die der Produziert, kommt Mpeg & co. noch ganz gut zurecht. 3,5 MB/s sind so mancher Festpladde aber schon ein Tick zu viel...

2. Ja, stimmt schon, aber ich würde die Mpeg2-Dateien, die ich zuhause mit meiner 100 Mark - TV-Karte aufnehme, nich unbedingt mit den MPEG's vergleichen, die Time Warner oder was weis ich wer in  Studios mit millionenschwerer Ausrüstung codiert.

3. Ich habe einen PIII 800 MHz und kann bei voller Aulösung (720x576) mit meiner Hauppauge WinTV PCI-FM in MediaStudioPro 6.0 MPEG2 capturen!
Die Auflösung kannste mit den aktuellen Treibern (http://www.Hauppauge.de) frei verstellen.
Achtung: Mit den (schnelleren) VFW-Treibern geht das nur unter Win9x!
Bei Windows 2k oder XP brauchst du die, naja, ich sag mal:"gewöhnungs-bedürftigen" DirectShow-Treiber. Bei denen kannst du dann 720x576 (D1) direkt auswählen.


----------

